# Original nap cushion plunger rest



## Bowfinger

I have several of these but no camera to take pics to post .

>>>-------------->Bowfinger


----------



## AKRuss

Here are few pics, hope they show up well. The 2 on the left are the low profile rests, one with the cap off showing the spring loaded flipper. The next one to the right is the original flipper and then the current flipper with flexible wing and last, but not least, my attempt to modify the current manufacture as per suggested by someone else. I should probably add that I've probably played with/bent all the flippers.


----------



## AKRuss

A few more shots ...


----------



## red44

I was just going to take pics, but those look better than I could post.


----------



## red44

Oh what the heck.
the package



















And both sides on a bow.


----------



## AKRuss

Keith, If you're done with the silly old package, please send to me complete with contents. I'm sure I can find something to do with it. Actually, I've always thought the price is what did the PlungerRest in. Not many were willing to pay that much way back when - or probably even now.


----------



## Finger_Flinger

I saw a regular Plungerest sell for $80+ last year on ebay.


----------



## red44

As you can imagine, they ain't going nowhere. Took me too long to get few.  The one in the package is on standby with two others in use.
On the contents, there's alot of stuff in there! Extra bits and spare goodies, probably contributed to that price. 
I'm awful glad I got them while there are a few still around.
I think you could do about the same with a wire and plunger, this just put both in one package. I can't believe they wound'nt sell them if they brought them back. Limmited numbers, but still. Compared to some of the questionable compound/release rests out there, even if it was limitted production they'd sell.


----------



## Madlaz

thanks guys I guess I will try to modify the new head to work with my new plunger that has the hunting head on it sure would like to buy one if the originals but living on ss probably could not afford it thanks again Laz an old archer new to hobby but having a ball.


----------



## AKRuss

One of the really different things about the PlungerRest is that the button part of the plunger is square and doesn't rotate. The arrow rests that are made for it are tuneable, in part, because they don't rotate either. I've shot the new arrow rests on the old PlungerRest plunger and they work OK but it's a little redundant to have a flexible side plate mounted on a plunger.


----------



## Hilltoparchery

Nice to see people still like this rest. I have shot it when they first came out and still use them. I still have one in the box !! but it would be hard to part with.


----------



## Spikealot

Possibly one of the best rests ever produced. !!!


----------



## AKRuss

Keith, ya wanna trade?


----------



## red44

OH man, they don't even have tape on them! PRISTINE!


----------



## mike hogan

which rest do you guys like thats currently mad,quicktune 750?a plunger setup?im going back n forth,ive also read on here the bodoodle 500 is good also.perhaps i shouldve started a new thread,,,


----------



## ArcheryAttic

How do you get this thing apart?
Also, can the spring be replaced??

Shoot me a p.m. if you know anything about this rest.


----------



## red44

The tip pulls straight off the shaft. Might need pliers, but don't crush it. In AKRuss's second pic, there is a black cap that should pull right off, then the steel part with plies, gently.


----------



## DAVID S.

Just got a new one on E bay for 15.00.:thumbs_up


----------



## Finger_Flinger

DAVID S. said:


> Just got a new one on E bay for 15.00.:thumbs_up


You don't know how jealous I am....

Good find! :thumbs_up


----------



## 1adam12

Spikealot said:


> Possibly one of the best rests ever produced. !!!


+1 and hard to get!


----------



## hagar852

My local archery shop has that style flipper rest with the coushin, like in the comparison pics above.

Bought it last night and shot it, and seem to work great to me.


----------



## firemanbrown

They have any more?


----------



## hagar852

Yeah they had a couple of RH ones and a bunch of LH.


----------



## AKRuss

I'd love to have an unaltered RH one!


----------



## Reich

*Hey!*



hagar852 said:


> Yeah they had a couple of RH ones and a bunch of LH.


I'm left handed... How much $$$?


----------



## 3children

I have a lot of LH Plunger rest replacement heads only, in std and the low profile. I also have a few of the LH Flipper Plunger rest. (vertical style, use with a plunger)


----------



## Bowfinger

hagar852 can you give out or PM the location and phone # I would like to have a spare one. PM the info. Please

>>>-------------->Bowfinger


----------



## J.C.

3children said:


> I have a lot of LH Plunger rest replacement heads only, in std and the low profile. I also have a few of the LH Flipper Plunger rest. (vertical style, use with a plunger)


If you're looking to sell those I would be interested in some of them.


----------



## hagar852

Just to clarify it isn't a plunger rest it is the black ones that akruss posted. 

They have them for $25. But maybe I wont tell anyone their info so I can keep them for myself LOL. Just kiddingu


----------

